# PubMed- An efficient protocol for the complete incorporation of methyl-protonated alanine in perdeuterated protein.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*An efficient protocol for the complete incorporation of methyl-protonated alanine in perdeuterated protein.*

J Biomol NMR. 2008 Dec 30;

Authors: Ayala I, Sounier R, Usé N, Gans P, Boisbouvier J

A strategy for the introduction of ((1)H,(13)C-methyl)-alanine into perdeuterated proteins is described. Specific protonation of alanine methyl groups to a level of 95% can be achieved by overexpressing proteins in M9/D(2)O based bacterial growth medium supplemented with 800 mg/l of 2-[(2)H], 3-[(13)C] L: -alanine. However, though simple, this approach results in undesired, non-specific background labeling due to isotope scrambling via different amino acid metabolic pathways. Following a careful analysis of known metabolic pathways we found that co-addition of perdeuterated forms of alpha-ketoisovalerate-d(7), succinate-d(4) and L: -isoleucine-d(10) with labeled L: -alanine, reduces undesired background labeling to <1%. When combined with recently developed methyl TROSY experiments, this methyl-specific labeling protocol permits the acquisition of excellent quality correlation spectra of alanine methyl groups in high molecular weight proteins. Our cost effective strategy offers a significant enhancement in the level of incorporation of methyl-labeled alanine in overexpressed proteins over previously reported methods.

PMID: 19115043 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

